# Train clubs



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I think I will be a member of the train club that I am in till the first of the year then I think I will be done and just stick to my own thing at my house. They kinda put a bad tast in my mouth


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Always leave in good standing. If it was a friction between some members, they will move on at a later date.
Clubs are just that, a group of people, all with different personalities, opinions, attitudes and ways of doing things. 
I'm sure that within that club there were members that you got along well with. Stay in touch with them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Well I think I will be a member of the train club that I am in till the first of the year then I think I will be done and just stick to my own thing at my house. They kinda put a bad tast in my mouth


What happened to make you feel that way?
Do they have some rivet counters there?


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I think there is always the possibility of friction in any club (not just model rail ones). I was a member of a club in England for many years and during my time there, there were some members who really irritated me (usually ones who never did any work on layouts, criticising ones of us who did)! 

It all depends how important the club is to you. But if you are happier to work at home do that. Model Railroading is about having fun, right? So if this is not so at the club, something is clearly wrong.

I am no longer a member of the aforementioned club as I now live in another country a thousand miles away! But I am visiting their annual show next weekend! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

What did they put in your mouth?

Yeah, clubs can be something else for sure. I imagine it would be tough with trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the club I belong to is pretty neat. There are "personalities", but we all get along very well.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

dlbraly said:


> What did they put in your mouth?


I wasn't going to go there.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, the club I belong to is pretty neat. There are "personalities", but we all get along very well.


+1. Pretty much sums up my club. There are members who do not show up on work nights. But, I've just been voted in as a regular member and those members may have been very active working on the layout prior to my entry. One of our senior members told me once that people who just show up to just run their trains tend to not stay very long. So, I don't worry about it. I am enjoying my membership and fellowship. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The club layouts are nice to mess with but the real value of any club/group is the people you meet there. Leave the club if you must but as stated don't leave mad at anyone or have anyone mad at you. You never know who you'll run into down the road that may be important to you. Happens every day. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can keep it a secret if you want? :dunno:


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> I wasn't going to go there.


sorry Im a little rough around the edges.

club sounds neat, I do not have the time to devote to something like that. I can see where it would get frustrating doing all the work.

Maybe, dues could be raised, and those who work so many hours on it, get a discount.

Active member - non active members


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would think that when ya join a club, you can make it clear to them that you have other priorities and that you may not be around as often as other members.
Set the standards that you will meet before joining the club so there aren't any complaints when you only show up once a month. If they accept your proposal then all should be fine.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

andersley said:


> Model Railroading is about having fun, right? 4


Well, it used to be. Model Railroader even used to say it right on the cover. But somewhere along the line, model railroading became very serious indeed - a job where you have to follow the rules and run your railroad in no manner other than full on prototypical, with only the absolute most correct models for the time period down to the day and on and on.... Because these aren't really just toys for big dumb kids - they're the real thing, to be operated like the real thing as if you were truly a 1/87 scale man inside and you were getting paid. 

Sheesh, I gotta stop. Those guys (and there are plenty of them to be found at any RR club) drive me nuts. All serious as if their life depended on whether or not their hopper cars have the correct contour on the foot steps on the side and whatnot.....

If the club you've joined has left you feeling sour, by all means leave. Because model trains ARE fun, not a job!

Sorry. This is one of those things that, unreasonably, get me all wound up.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> Well, it used to be. Model Railroader even used to say it right on the cover. But somewhere along the line, model railroading became very serious indeed - a job where you have to follow the rules and run your railroad in no manner other than full on prototypical, with only the absolute most correct models for the time period down to the day and on and on.... Because these aren't really just toys for big dumb kids - they're the real thing, to be operated like the real thing as if you were truly a 1/87 scale man inside and you were getting paid.
> 
> Sheesh, I gotta stop. Those guys (and there are plenty of them to be found at any RR club) drive me nuts. All serious as if their life depended on whether or not their hopper cars have the correct contour on the foot steps on the side and whatnot.....
> 
> ...



THANK YOU ! :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd sure be out of place in those train clubs with some of my locomotives...


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd sure be out of place in those train clubs with some of my locomotives...


That is COOL!
someone get of of like John could say:
"Oh yeah, have you seen my weiner"

I dont think it would be fun with someone so nuts about details. 
You dont like it, dont look at it.

"Quit starin an my weiner"

Not saying John would say something like that, I do not know him.
I would say something like that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It draws varied reactions, but in general folks have rally enjoyed seeing it on the rails.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Smokinapankake said:


> Well, it used to be. Model Railroader even used to say it right on the cover. But somewhere along the line, model railroading became very serious indeed - a job where you have to follow the rules and run your railroad in no manner other than full on prototypical, with only the absolute most correct models for the time period down to the day and on and on.... Because these aren't really just toys for big dumb kids - they're the real thing, to be operated like the real thing as if you were truly a 1/87 scale man inside and you were getting paid.
> 
> Sheesh, I gotta stop. Those guys (and there are plenty of them to be found at any RR club) drive me nuts. All serious as if their life depended on whether or not their hopper cars have the correct contour on the foot steps on the side and whatnot.....
> 
> ...


Local club is maybe 3-4 miles from my home. I've been there twice and that was two times too many. Place is infested with rivet counters who will inform you everything you have planned for your layout is wrong, everything. 

As you stated I'm here for fun, I don't want or need a job thank you very much.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The two clubs I have been with I have been less than impressed with. The first was down right odd the minute I walked in the door the very first time. I was even asked... What's a young guy like you doin here? I shoulda known right there.

The second was just a congregation of guys tryin to out do each other. Like smoke mentioned, any and everything I tried to bring up was wrong or I was wrong in the way I wanted to do it.

So for now I will be a lone wolf. Maybe once the move is complete I'll look around and try it again?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

PM me which one..


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> PM me which one..


To whom was this directed too?


----------

